# Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?



## Eeveelution (Jan 18, 2010)

*Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Let's say you were faced with the choice of only having your favorite Pokémon on your team, never even allowed to evolve it (or breed it if it's the final evolution stage), just as many of that one single Pokémon, or all the others except the chain of your favorite one (because you could either evolve it into that Pokémon or breed them to get it). You could catch all the others over time, not get them all at once, but you wouldn't be allowed to get your favorite at all. If you were to run into it, it would be immune to any Poké Ball you use, even the Master Ball, as would any from its evolution chain. (The exception would be Manaphy and Phione.)

In my opinion, it would be sad to have only Eevee (my favorite), especially if I wasn't allowed to evolve it. (Also, it puts me at a disadvantage against ghost and fighting types because it's a normal type.) I'd probably choose all the other Pokémon in the world instead, as hard as that would be.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Supposing we happen to have multiple favourite Pokémon that we like equally as much as each other? :3 Eh, I assume we just pick one. I'd take Lucario if that were the case, since Meowth would be destroyed by everything and though Alakazam is brilliant at Special attacks he'd go down like a lead balloon against everything good at physical attacks.
All in all though I'd probably go with every other Pokémon, because I don't think I could really battle with just one species of Pokémon on my team forever. Apart from anything it'd be impossible to Fly or Surf anywhere, and without other Pokémon on hand it'd be hard to get round my Pokémon's weaknesses.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Considering my two fave pokemon are both normal types...it'd be hard to go through the game with just them. Then again...I never really use them ingame...I like them mainly because I have been writing with characters as both aipom and chatot for about a year now. ^^ They are so fun. So yeah, I think I'd go with not having him. =[


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Hm... this is tricky... mostly because I have to pick which one.

I could manage with Lucario, but I prefer the starters. Fire is nice, but Grass is awesome. In water, only Feraligator is actually any good. 

Ah screw it. Team of level 100 Venusaurs coming your way! Get out of my path, or I'll mow you down!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Hm...
This can be resolved in two words for me:
_Shiny Absol._ 

Who cares about all the others? Absol pwns.

...although I would miss them. But yeah, I like Absol enough that I'd want it more.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Oh mah god! I'd choose mah one favowit pogeman................Bulblesasaur!


----------



## allitersonance (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

The pokeball immunity problem could be solved by buying my favourite pokemon, if that's the only thing stopping me from owning one. :D

Otherwise, it depends. I have multiple pokemon I like far more than the rest. If I could only pick one pokemon for my team, then it would also mean only one pokemon could be banned from my team if I chose the other way. In this case, I'd obviously go for all other pokemon in the world, because I can choose from my other almost-favourites. If I can have all of my favourites but all of them would also be banned from my team if I chose all the other pokemon, I suppose I'd go for those. There'd be more than enough pokemon to fill my team with, in that case.

Just a little cruel that if you like gallade that there is absolutely nothing you could do, ever, to get a gardevoir, though.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Why would I only want one Pokemon?

I'll admit that Swampert is a great Pokemon, but it still can get knocked down by a Grass-type with ease.

So, everything but that.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Flygons rule! Beware, the Flygons will fly in and take over your cities.

Err, yeah, I'd be perfectly happy with only a single Flygon as a pet or partner, or with a team of 6 of them. 

When Scyther was my favorite, back in GSC, I made a Scyther team in Gold... that was fun... and I've beaten Sapphire basically by only training a single Flygon.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Seviper.

What? Battle? Who needs to battle when you have a seviper? :3


----------



## Claudster (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

I would probably just go with my single floatzel or even a whole team of them. Even going through the game wouldn't be too hard if certain TMs weren't necessary. So yeah I would pick my single favorite pokemon.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Personally, I would only use either a team of Muk, Ursaring, or Sneasel. They are so awesome! I could breed to get Muk Shadow Punch to deal with Psychics, and teach Ursaring and Sneasel Aerial Ace to deal with Fighting types. And Sneasel would know Brick Break to stop Rock and Steel types too.


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

As much as I like Victreebels, I'd have to go with the "all of the others" option.

Never been able to use just one Pokémon throughout a whole game, or more than one of the same thing on a team...


----------



## wyoming789 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

I would so do 6 Togekisses.  Think about it, two to wall, two to attack, and two to assist.  That would so be pwnzor.


----------



## Automata heart (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

eevee or ninetails. i love foxes and cats.
NINETAILS PWNS. SO DOES EEVEE!


----------



## Scarborough Fair (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Hrm...my being that my fave. Pokemon is Suicune...Suicune can pwn almost anything if you play your cards right....and having a 6ft tall ribbon-butt sparklebeast that you could ride about WOULD be awesome...I think I'd be happy with just a Suicune.


----------



## Wigglytuff (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

The 5th genoration is so exciting!  My favorite Pokemon is Infernape.


----------



## Esque (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

I would most definetly choose 'everything else' because... uh... bidoof really can't fight worth much.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Squirtle, although the best pokemon around (as everyone knows) probably wouldn't get me that far in a game. I mean I tried before, but some guy called Lt.Surge kept beating me >,<


----------



## Hiesetsu (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

Well, I have multiple favorites syndrome, but for the most part I could pick to just have the one favorite.

In game, Machamp with ice/thunder/dynamic paunch and stone edge can cover EVERYTHING. I beat the Sinnoh elite for with him alone. He took a psychic from an Alakazam to the chest and kept swinging.

Also, Nidoking is known for bing a UU Tyranitar who can tear down any wall as a mixed attacker. Have you seen his stats? He's pretty well balanced.

I could prolly go on, but I won't.

EDIT: Oh, but I do have one more anecdote; When I was little I'd play through with just the starter, right? So when I had Charmander I  had to grind his level to 32. At that point he learned slash and I beat misty and was home free. So, you know. With enough grit and a level advantage...


----------



## Green (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

You need nothing else when you have a big cactus banana bird.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

I like Scizor the most, and he's not a relatively bad Pokemon, so I would probably go through the entire game with him instead. Although, my other favourite Pokemon (Altaria, Gallade and Mightyena are the closest to Scizor) are both formidable and awesome, so it wouldn't be too much of a loss if I couldn't use Scizor.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Your Favorite Pokémon or all the Others?*

I'm not sure I really get this hypothetical; is this in-game, or a "if Pokemon were real" thing? If the former, I'd have to go with everything else (hello, ground-types!), but in my Pokemon-are-real-fantasy-land, a Pikachu would be just fine. I spend too much time sleeping to give attention to a whole ton of Pokemon, and just look at the funtimes Ash and Pikachu have! :D


----------

